# Clarian plug and play inverters



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi Folks I was looking at the other thread about solar options for a fellow and saw the information about the Clarian plug and play inverters...so instead of hijacking I thought I would ask a few question here:

First I was looking at the 1 kw system the MSRP is at the low end of 3000 to the upper end of 4000 bucks....ok not too bad So if I wanted to get up around 3-4 KW I'm looking at 12,000 
Are those dimensions for the panels are for real?...60 inches by 200 inches at 200 lbs or is that a typo??? That would be like the size of a sheet and one half of plywood hanging on a wall for I kw

Here is the info:
http://www.clarianpower.com/solar.html

UL listed?

Inverters alone or as a whole system?....any info on this would be appreciated


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Quote..

*"Be the First to Get One!*
We are getting ready to take pre-orders <snip>"

IMO.. Buyer Beware..


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Do ya wanna rent my crane to install it . .??

One thing these people do, is spend bucks on making a "pretty" web page . . .. . . .. . .
Will the stuff work . . ??? . . . who knows.........

If you have lots of bucks to gamble with . . .go ahead and "pre order"
.............'pre order' scares me..........

I wouldn't get any equipment for myself or a customer, that doesn't have a track record of sorts.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

wind power said:


> Are those dimensions for the panels are for real?...60 inches by 200 inches at 200 lbs or is that a typo??? That would be like the size of a sheet and one half of plywood hanging on a wall for I kw


Actually, that's 2.6 sheets of plywood if you do the math ( 60x200 ) / ( 48x96 ).

Sounds about right. I have some Solarworld 245w panels that are 66x40.....four of them would be in that neighborhood. ( 66x160 ) And since these guys are using a cheaper, multicrystaline panel, it would take a bit more panel size to do the same power.

Add in the back support racking, and yeah, 200lbs sounds about right. I rather doubt it comes as a pre-assembled unit, though....most likely that is the finished "module" size....that everyone else calls an "array".

Also, the energy output per month is kinda humorous......150kw/hrs on a 1kw system, and then come on down and say 'roof or wall mount'......the mounting location, tilt angle, and sunshine for your area are gonna have a LOT to do with ever reaching that 150 figure....that is likely a MAX possible, and you'll never see it, based on the figures I get from my system. I have a 3.15kw system, and this month looks like maybe 330kw/hrs....about a 100/month AND my system is a tracking mount.....and last year, same month was 168kw/hrs. 

Like Jim says....nice website.....short on reality, unfortunately.


----------



## byexample (Aug 28, 2009)

Interesting product... thanks for the info. 

I myself would never pre-order something like this. But I've also never bought a new car or truck either. And I never install a spanky new operating system for my computer.

I'd rather let someone else be the lab rat and pay the premium prices for things. Couple years from now, if these guys are still going strong and their product is getting good reviews, I just might consider something like this.

Until then I'm sticking with tried and true.


----------



## wind power (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes that is what I was thinking... Cavet Emptor
When the time comes I will probably buy from sunelec.com


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I'll be interested in their inverter after it hits market if price is right.


----------

